# bump on cats stomach



## meowser (Feb 18, 2009)

meowser has a weird little bump on her stomach. Its sort of near the place where she just got her sootches removed from being spayed. but still, i wonder what it is?

could it be harmful? It doesnt seem to cause her any pain


----------



## meowser (Feb 18, 2009)

oh no, i was reading the other thread about how this could be a hernia! Meowser isnt sick in any other way, and shes finally over that cat flu! 


I would take her in, but i spent so much money on the vet with the cat flu its really all I have right now.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

Call the vet's office and tell them that she has developed a lump at the spay incision site. Ask them if they will recheck the incision for free. They should. This is part of post-op care for which the vet's office is responsible.

Laurie


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Don't panic yet! Many cats develop a sort of "hard lump" at their spay site. This is usually only present while the cat is healing from their surgery and it eventually goes away over time (a few weeks?) and returns to a smooth and flat (well mostly flat) belly. Do call your vet if you are concerned, but if it is just the 'normal post-surgical lump' then I don't think it is much to worry about.

A hernia will feel very soft to the touch. You can poke your finger into the little "bubble" and it gives to pressure easily and then immediately returns to the rounded shape when you stop poking it.
heidi


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

its probably due to the sutures - most vets will use internal sutures that dissolve over time. As the body breaks down the sutures you will notice a firm lump. it goes away over time.

As long as the skin itself looks ok, not red or irritated and there is no discharge I would wait and see how it progresses before getting worried.

But if the area is soft and squishy, becomes painful, etc I would have it looked at.

Definately call the vet and let them know so they can note it in her chart in case she does develop something later on. Plus, they can tell you if its normal based on the materials they used and that sort of thing.

What you can do now is take a picture of it that best represents how it looks. That way you have something to compare it to so you know if its getting smaller or staying the same or getting bigger. Its hard to really notice small changes if you're looking and feeling something on a daily basis.


----------



## meowser (Feb 18, 2009)

thanks you guys! Taking a picture is probably a really good idea. I will do that, 

I called the vet today, they noted it, and said that if it doesnt get better in a week bring her in for a recheck. Its right in the spot where she had her sutures in, and didnt start till i took her to get them out. Still, just being cautious because Ive already had some issues with her health! 

Once again I appreciate all the expertise and knowledge i get here. Thank you! I will post some pictures of her soon!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Holly had a similar bump after spaying. It went away, usually just due to inflammation from the stitches.


----------



## meowser (Feb 18, 2009)

Update:

well, she still has the bump. its kind of gotten hard. but its fairly small. you cant see it, just feel it. 

I think she's okay, but i will still take her back if it doesnt go away.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

The hard lump at the incision site will take a while to go away. If you are concerned you can call your vet and take her in, but if she is behaving normally and isn't concerned when you feel the lump, she should be fine.
h


----------

